# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes )  Piranhabox V1.28 Update Support Patten Lock/Wipe , Samsung, Alcatel, Huawei & more

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺   *What's New*  *Piranha box:1.28*  *+* *Added Support*  *+* *SPD 8810 Added New Flash ID*  *+* *SPD Read Info More Stable*  *+* *Coolsand Added New Flash ID*  *+* *Coolsand Bugs Corrected*  *+* *Android Modified Read info*  *+* *Android TAB Wipe/ pattern lock Supported Brands Samsung, Huawie , Alcatel and few others brands*  *All My Test  Is Here*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *if you like piranhabox like on facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Br.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Piranhabox Team☺

----------


## youssefafr

شكرا لكم جزيلا

----------

